# Need major help on SIGS!!!!!! S.O.S.



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Howdy SIG members,I have a chance to trade for a P-229 with nite-sites in .40S&W. I've never held much less shot a SIG but I hear nothing but great things about the guns. It sounds like this might be a police trade in? Any help you guys and gals can give me will help! Thanks,Randall


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Sig's are outstanding weapons..... They are my second choice of weapons...... What are you trading for a Sig?

I would caution you on a LEO weapon.... Having numerous LEO friends I can tell you that they are very hard on their weapons.... tossing them in their lockers and getting thrown on the ground....:smt022 


Just beware..... look over the weapon carefully......


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Blackice,Ruger Vaquero(older style) .357mag with rig









I waiting on reply to see if Law enforcement trade in or not.Vaquero was bought brand new for SASS/CAS and use very little.I don't have the time for this any more and I'm getting rid of all my .357mags. How is SIG dealing with used guns if this turns out to be worn out or a turkey? Regards,Randall


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

J.R. said:


> How is SIG dealing with used guns if this turns out to be worn out or a turkey? Regards,Randall


You can always send the gun back to Sig for refinishing and/or repairs. I've heard mixed reviews of their customer service, however, but understand they are starting to get better with it.

As for the trade... would you use the Sig more than the Ruger? If so, good trade. If not, it will be just another dust collector. But it is a good trade if you are going to use it at least for range time, especially with the night sights. If you get a chance to look the gun over, check out the springs. I've heard reports of the springs going bad, but it is an easy and inexpensive fix. Just have a look, you'll know if something is wrong (if it helps, my Sig is 3 years old and has about 10,000 rounds through her and her springs are good as new).


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

If it's a "certified" used Sig, I would not be worried. I got a P220 that way, and I love the gun!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys,if this comes off it will get used as I have a CCW permit. Like to hear some more about customer support! J.R.:smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sig!?!?! Buy a P99 dude!!! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sig!?!?! Buy a P99 dude!!! :smt082 :smt082


Better yet, an HK!!!!

Sounds like a fair deal, providing the SIG is in good shape....


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Like to hear some more about customer support! J.R.:smt068


I've heard plenty. On both sides. I've heard people say the issues were dealt with incredibly fast, and others said it took forever. I know ordering accessories and things through the site is a bad idea, I've heard one too many people tell me about items taking three months and several phone calls to arrive.

But from what I understand and the experiences people are relating to me, they are apparently getting a whole lot better with their civilian customers. The shop I work at ceased selling them because of issues with the company, but I was recently told we are getting our Sigs back.

However... this is all second hand because I've never had to deal with Sig. Nothing has ever gone wrong with my gun. I called about grip screws once and they sent me new ones free of charge and they were there in less than a week. I called inquiring about the age of my gun and they were real nice and helpful about the situation. So my experience has been really, really good with them thus far.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got the P229 in .40 S&W and it is a very nice pistol. I've got small hands, so I put a short trigger on it and am glad I did. It's DA/SA. That first DA pull takes getting used to. I subsequently got a HK P2000 in 9mm w/ the LEM trigger and I have to say I don't shoot the Sig as much as I used to. Love my P2000!:smt068 

(My wife has the P99 QA in .40 S&W and I don't much care for the trigger).


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sig!?!?! Buy a P99 dude!!! :smt082 :smt082


Sorry Shipwreck it's a trade! Do youhave a p-99 for trade???? J.R.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I love my Sig P220. Just feels right in my hands.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Sorry Shipwreck it's a trade! Do youhave a p-99 for trade???? J.R.


Won't catch me ever trading mine


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't worry Shipwreck,the guy that was so hot to trot on this SIG P-229 has yet to email me back,thought I had a deal going??? J.R.:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that dude


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Thanks guys,if this comes off it will get used as I have a CCW permit. Like to hear some more about customer support! J.R.:smt068


SIG, like H&K, does the vast majority of their business with governments and law enforcement. When a big contract is signed (our gov't is buying huge quantities of SIGs right now) it strains the civilian supply chain, both for weapons and parts. It's not that they don't care about us, they just care a little less. They're in business to make $ after all. To further complicate SIG's situation, as I understand it, they've adopted a new computer system throughout the company. What this entails I don't know, but the switchover hasn't exactly been smooth. Tempers flare when turnaround times are given and then exceeded. Unfortunate, yet understandable. Raising one's blood pressure isn't going to help matters any.

Truthfully, SIG builds some of the finest handguns available. As far as this one possibly being an LEO trade-in, odds are just as good it was only fired once or twice a year to qualify and a little holster wear may be its only deficit.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW: My first Sig purchase was an used LE P229. It was nine years old. Worked fine, except I did have a couple jams. Was it the gun or the old magazines...don't know. Send it back to Sig and had it gutted. They replaced the internals and cleaned it well. I bought new factory magazines and have no problems. I will admit when you add up the cost of the used gun, plus the factory rework and S&H, I could have bought a NIB. Not a big deal. I like it and I still have it. In fact, I'm seriously considering using it for competition shooting.


----------



## binary (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm not sure what type of P229 you are getting in trade, is it older or newer? Most LEO's are taking up the DAK versions over the DA/SA per agency/department requirement. I had a P229-R DAK (Double Action Kellerman) with night sights in .40S&W. That gun excelled in every single way, except one (for me), the trigger reach was too long for my smaller-sized hand. The DAK didn't have a equal swap at the time for triggers since the mechanism is a bit different with how it engages the internal 'new' system. So I got rid of it.

Sig is rushing to gov't aid at the moment with production of P229-R DAK's in .40, P226-R DAK's in 9mm, and the new P220 Carry in .45ACP across agencies, so most of their time/efforts are focused on those contracts. Sig does have a CPO (Certified Pre-Owned) quality check for the majority of deparment trade-in's...is there a blue sticker around the grip or on the box? Even if it doesn't, remember that it has "to hell and back reliability" and has survived some horrible torture tests to get accepted recently.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

If you buy a used Sig, spend the money and ship it back to them for the $99.00 tune up that includes night sights.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Sig P229*

The Deputy Chief Just had me sign for my new Duty weapon the P226 in 357 Sig. The trigger is better than my current gun the SIG Pro P 2340 in 357 Sig which will be turned in and sold through SIG. The P226 is my 3rd in 15 years. Sig gives the department top dollar + on the trade ins. I know this and the last trade in of P228s there are some very fine guns. The person that gets mine it will be better than it was when I got it brand new in 2001. SIG somehow put the wrong sights on mine and several others and last finally made it right. I think that they used slides set up for 40 S&W as a result originally it shot low. Yes cop guns do get wet and sometimes get banged around but I can assure that all that came from my department were and are in great condition.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Go for it. You'll get more use out of the 229, I think. You'll like the gun. I regards to others wanting you to get the H&K and P99, I've found replacement mags for the Sig to run a bit cheaper than most anything else out there, with the exception of Glock. You can really clean up on the 10-rounders for that gun.


----------

